# Anyone else thinking about winter?



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I'm a hunter first and the main thought in my brain right now are that first sunrise in a treestand, but I also have been sneaking in a few thoughts of that first rip on the sled.

Hopefully this winter is better, last yr was my worst..less than 400 mi., wife blew up her sled, numerous trips cancelled because of no snow or too much work, kids sports, etc.

Trying to plan a Jan.-Feb. trip with my wife to the UP, shes never rode up there. Planning a weekend trip without the 3 kids is like solving a rubiks cube one handed, while bringing 3 kids and all 3 sleds would just make my debit card implode at the pumps. 

Maybe a trip from Baldwin to the bridge? been thinking about that for a couple yrs. 

Think Snow
Ryan


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Winter can't come quick enough! My boat will be pulled this weekend and the sleds will eb out and preping will begin.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Always thinking about winter! My sleds (2010 Crossfire 800 LE and 02 Polaris 800 mod) are out in the garage so everytime I open the door they are sitting there staring at me.

Hunting will always be number one, but the sleds are number two.

Hoping that this warm summer that has the big lakes nice and warm will give way to a nice winter full of lots of lake effect.

We go to Newberry two or three times a season along with riding in the Houghton Lake area and the Leota/Marian area as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishburnm (Jul 7, 2003)

Rode from Houghton Lake to the bridge 2 years ago and had a blast. We left Saturday morning and went up the west side of 75. 150 miles to get there. Stayed the night in Mackinaw City. Got up Sunday and took east side of 75 home. 200 miles total. The whole trip was 350 total miles. I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just talked to a buddy about getting his son into a snowmobile safety course. I've got the Yamaha 4-stroke ready to go with a fresh oil change.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Yup. I have an '85 Polaris Indy 400. Its no comparison to the new sleds, but its a big step up from my '72 ski doo elan 250. The Indy actually has a suspension system versus the "stone" ride of the old elan. -And it has hand warmers too!:lol:

I use my sleds for mostly ice fishing, but also love to tool the trails around here and on my mom's property. I grew up on older sleds (Johnson with green/orange color scheme, late 70's arctic cat el tigre and Jaguar, and the rupp 440). 

I plan on adding another sled to the mix this year. Something for my girlfriend to ride. I'm looking for something in the 340 cc range with electric start so she doesn't need me around if she wants to go for a spin.


----------



## Bushy (Aug 11, 2010)

Four Raiders, one 74 Ski-Doo Elite, Viper Mod & a FST Switch....... Yupp bring on the snow!


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Ausable Junkie said:


> I plan on adding another sled to the mix this year. Something for my girlfriend to ride. I'm looking for something in the 340 cc range with electric start so she doesn't need me around if she wants to go for a spin.


http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/rvs/1975193261.html

My brother in-law is selling one of their sleds right now. Hasn't been used much the last few years and he just got a newer sled so he's gotta make space.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RealTree (Sep 28, 2010)

ive took my sled out plenty of times this summer, i just need the snow now.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Please no snow until I get the track changed on my 80 el tigre 5000!


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

junkman said:


> Please no snow until I get the track changed on my 80 el tigre 5000!



Junkman!!! Give it up!! We don't want to wait for you to ride!!! LOL We'd love to have you ride with us though.

I, for one have been going through serious withdrawals!!!

When you get your track junkman come ride with us!! We are always looking for riding partners. And heck no.. we don't charge for personal invitations to ride with us.

Interesting snowmobiling fact (for me anyhow):

Did ya'll know that for those of us with Bad backs: Snowmobiling emulates being in traction! It's the one single sport that I can still enjoy. There are times my children literally have to help me on the snowmobile. After about 10 or 20 minutes of riding, the pains relatively gone. and I"m young again, up till 100 to 200 miles (depending on trial conditions and how agressive I ride). The difference between riding and the physical therapists: The driver is completely in control of the amount of traction administered and the frequency, etc. etc.

2 more things: 

1. We (my riding partners and me are looking for riding partners to take our sleds on a 10 to 15 day ride, 150 or so miles a day "the Big Ride" . 

When we find the right participants we will be finalizing the organization of the ride. We will be taking pre-scheduled stops and may tent it for a night or two. 

(this will not be a race or hot dog run, rather a enjoyable snowmobile tour to beat all others.)

2. We are open all year for Snowmobilers with their motor homes/toy haulers (or even a cottage or cabin here) and have trail access. Ride alone, or with us, or on our sleds.


If you are interested in joining us for the Big Ride, give us a holler. This has to be set up a year in advance, but will probably do a test run this winter, depending on snow conditions.

Kevin
www.putmanlake.com
231745 2621


----------



## RD1 (Oct 14, 2010)

I am getting so jacked for winter!!! I am praying for that lake effect snow to come early!!!


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I saw flakes yesterday! I predict an early dump and hopefully I will get to ride my new sled ASAP. That is, if I like what I see tomorrow


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Itching to go!

I'm ready, the sled is ready! Nothing like riding the sled to get breakfast or just to get coffee. Found a lot of new areas to ride last spring when working for the census to the camps. A lot in the Ottawa forest. Snow cannot get here quick enough. But, not complaining about the warmer weather too. Got a lot done outside now that previous years didn't have the time because we had snow in early October.

New fog proof helmet and nice warm jacket I picked up to go over the carrharts. :coolgleam


----------



## Celtic Archer (Nov 16, 2009)

Had a 1/2 inch of snow on the ground yesterday morning when I left the house @ 7:30 to go to the A-1 antique snow mobile show and swap meet. That will get you in the mood to ride. Their was a lot of cool old sleds and some new ones to see.


----------

